# What to throw out for doves?



## Ross1 (May 16, 2010)

I know doves are attracted to cracked corn but what else can you throw out to attract them to an area? I've heard rumors of throwing out chicken scratch? Has any one heard of this? Any body else have any good ideas? Were planting a 2 acre field so I want to attract them before the millet and sun flowers start growing!


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 16, 2010)

Scratch feed for chickens


----------



## Ross1 (May 16, 2010)

So yes throw it out or no for chickens only???


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 16, 2010)

Ross1 said:


> So yes throw it out or no for chickens only???



Yes it's the best dove bait in the world just don't get caught hunting over it.
 Put it in one of those spin deer feeders and there will be plenty of doves hanging around waiting for it to go off again.


----------



## Michael (May 16, 2010)

They like plain old corn too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2010)

Wheat, sunflower seeds (expensive), scratch feed, corn, etc...


----------



## redlevel (May 16, 2010)

The 20 or 25 lb bags of the generic labeled "Wild Bird Seed" from Tractor Supply work pretty well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2010)

redlevel said:


> The 20 or 25 lb bags of the generic labeled "Wild Bird Seed" from Tractor Supply work pretty well.



You kinda gotta watch that, alot of times it will have unwanted weed seeds in there too.  And not the kind you smoke...


----------



## chase870 (May 17, 2010)

Bare dirt and feed wheat


----------



## Sam H (May 17, 2010)

Ross1 said:


> I know doves are attracted to cracked corn but what else can you throw out to attract them to an area? I've heard rumors of throwing out chicken scratch? Has any one heard of this? Any body else have any good ideas? Were planting a 2 acre field so I want to attract them before the millet and sun flowers start growing!



I recently had a state biologist tell me to mix a few rows of sorghum inbetween the millet for a variety...
Now throw out chicken scratch supplement with corn...IMHO


----------



## Ross1 (May 18, 2010)

Awsome!!! Thank you all for the much needed info!!!


----------

